# DHCPv6 Support in FreeBSD 8.x



## ssanders47 (May 1, 2012)

It appears to me that there is no support for DHCPv6 clients in FreeBSD 8.x.  I guess I expect to see something like 
	
	



```
ifconfig_igb0="DHCP6"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf but I don't.  

Am I missing something?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2012)

There's no DHCPv6 support in the base. Install something like net/dhcp6.

However, there is support for stateless configuration by using Router Advertisements.


----------



## ssanders47 (May 1, 2012)

I'll check it out.

Thanks


----------



## ssanders47 (May 2, 2012)

I'm curious now.  I rummaged around ports and found that ISC DHCP 4.x is in FreeBSD 8 and 9.  Of course, there are no rc.d client scripts in these packages but I would guess that the upgrade from the current dhclient to a 4.x dhclient might be simpler than using WIDE dhcpv6.


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2012)

All versions of FreeBSD use the same ports tree. net/dhcp6 has a client and you only need to use that.


----------

